# squirrel safe?



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

How can you tell if squirrel meat is unsafe to eat due to diseases? 
Without eating it i might add!
Reason is my parents are complaining about me now eating the backyard bushys i shoot
SO is it safe?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

I would say its ok if you dont eat it raw.and check the meat first.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

tried to tell them that
:sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

all i can say is if there is something sticking out of the body dont eat it and make sure it doesnt have rabies.just make sure u cook it enough.

sry i couldnt be much help.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------

